# Broken Bones



## Jock 83 (Jun 2, 2009)

Broke my collerbone just over two months ago, not the best start to the race season! 
Anyway was told last week that, in short i'm not healing right and they might have to break it again. Just wondered if anyone else had had similar experience and if my diabetes might be a factor in the slow recovery. Cheers


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Jock 83 said:


> Broke my collerbone just over two months ago, not the best start to the race season!
> Anyway was told last week that, in short i'm not healing right and they might have to break it again. Just wondered if anyone else had had similar experience and if my diabetes might be a factor in the slow recovery. Cheers



Hey sorry to hear about your accident  I do think Diabetes is playing a part 

in your healing problems , my brother is type 1 and broke his shoulder while 

having a severe hypo and it took ages to heal , but it is fine now , I think it 

may be down to how good your control is . So I am assuming you bike race 

then ? What a shame that you have to take time off from that. I hope things 

get better for you soon


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

there is a direct link between the fact you are type1 and are finding it harder to recover. not sure what the reason is but i think it is due to us diabetics having a lower immune system and there for it takes a lot more effort for our bodies to heal itself.


----------



## runner (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't advise about the diabetes and healing beyond what the other's have said, but I hope you get better soon and can carry on with your sport.


----------



## Jock 83 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey thanks for the support, hoping to make it to at least some dh races this year. Cheers!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey any time Andy , let us know how it goes .


----------

